
The AutoDesk File: Detailed inside view of an early Unicorn (1994) - ljw1001
https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html
======
ljw1001
For those who haven't seen this the early AutoDesk papers on the founding and
organization are particularly interesting. AutoDesk was a kind of virtual
company formed by expert programmers creating individual apps, with the idea
that the company would unify behind the one that got the most traction. That,
of course, turned out to be AutoCAD.

